# a journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step



## Anatoli

Please translate this phrase by Laozi into Korean. If possible, please add (revised) romanisation, or any romanisation would do.  Also requested in other languages forum, sorry for the duplicate. My ability in reading Korean Hangeul has degraded (I only learned Korean briefly), although I still have my name written in Korean in my signature.


----------



## Goeun

천 리 길도 한 걸음 부터. (chun li gil-do han gol-um bu-to : I don't know romanisation well. sorry.)
I'm poor at English. So, I don't know whether I understood your requests or not.
Good luck.


----------



## Mallarme

Here is the Revised Romanization (from Ministry of Culture and Tourism):

cheon ri gil-do han geo-reum bu-teo

FYI: You can convert Korean text (hangeul) here Hangeul conversion tool


----------



## Anatoli

Thank you both!

I also got a translation from another place, please check (only differs in one word):

천리 길도 첫걸음부터
cheolli gildo cheotgeoreum buteo

In traditional Chinese (just in case), the original saying is: 千里之行，始於足下

I have searched for the expression together with 천 리 길도 한 걸음 부터 and found a match!

Thanks again


----------



## DefactoAmbassador

*천리 길도 첫걸음부터

천리 길도 한걸음부터*

The difference in these statements is that the first one says *a journey of a thousand miles begins with the first step* while the second one says *a journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step*


----------



## Anatoli

Thank you!


----------

